# ear tags



## lnm03 (Aug 20, 2010)

So whats the scoop...I see some of you have them on your goats and some dont.  I am asking because I have two goats that dont have ear tags and two goats that have them but the tags are in my living room not on the goats because the previous owner didnt want the tag in her goats ear.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tags have two purposes.  The primary one is to identify the animal for recordkeeping purposes.  The second is if you sell goats, most states require you to have a scrapie tag, which identifies the animal and the farm it came from.  Tattoos are acceptable in lieu of ear tags and those you would not be able to see in the photos.


----------



## lnm03 (Aug 20, 2010)

when and how do you put them on?  My girl that doesnt have a tag has a tattoo on her tail although its fading and Im not sure what it says any more....Bob, the pygmy, doesnt have either...hmmm...how do you tattoo them...do you do it?

How interesting I might come up with more questions later......


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 20, 2010)

You need an ear tagger.  It is a tool like a large ear peircing gun.  You put half of the tag on each side, lube the tag with an antiseptic lube, put the ear in between and squeeze.  You have to stay away from the edge and any viens.  

Tattoo tools are similar.  There are metal plates with the numbers etched on them.  You spread ink on the ear and again squeeze.  

Priemier one has some tools and instructions on how to use them on thier site.  Thier stuff is expensive but good quality.  You can buy them at most Tractor Supplys or order them from jeffers, valley vet, priemier one, etc.

I think Indiana requires Scrapie tags, Rollfarms can confirm.  The Scrapie Tag ID number is specific to your farm and is assigned by the state.  If you plan on selling animals you will need to apply for a Scrapie ID number.


----------



## lnm03 (Aug 20, 2010)

Where do you apply?

Thank you for all this info!!


----------



## ()relics (Aug 20, 2010)

only breeding stock and wethers over 18 months old actually need them.  Registered animals that have the proper registering paperwork and the matching tattoo Do Not need to be scrapies tagged providing that the paperwork is with them anytime they are transported, a show,or slaughter.  If your animals never leave your property they really don't need to be scrapies tagged at all.  Should you ever sell them and they are viable breeding stock then you would need to tag them.  The animals should have been tagged by the breeder when they were sold to you, again providing they were breeding stock and not slaughter animals.  You can apply for a scrapies ID number through the state and they will send you a kit that includes a log book, some ear tags, and a tagging gun at no charge.  Then if you breed and sell animals you can tag them with your own scrapies tags.  
  I would apply for the scrapies ID number, only if you plan to breed and sell animals.  But I would, regardless of your plans, put the tags that you got with the animals into their ears.  You may be able to borrow a tagging gun.  Incidently it is Illegal to pass out one of your scrapies tag.  They must be attached to the ear. Again unless the animal is or will be registered and has paperwork or the aplication for paperwork with it.

http://www.in.gov/boah/2424.htm


----------



## glenolam (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's a link  to the USDA regarding scrapies tags.  There's a link to get free tags there as well.

Most 4H groups also require that your goat be tagged, either scrapie tagged or metal clip tagged or tatooed in order to be shown.  To my knowledge, the scrapies tag is mainly used to know where the goat was born so "they" can trace any disesases or health isses back to the farm the goat came from.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 20, 2010)

Interesting, Kentucky requires all sheep and goats to be scrapie tagged before they leave the property for any reason.  

Thank you for the help with Indiana law ()relics!

Inmo3, you might want to apply for the Scrapie ID just to get the free tags and tagger.  The tagger I got for free was nicer than the one I bought.


----------



## lnm03 (Aug 20, 2010)

So, since I am going to breed for milk and cant keep all the precious little babies like I know I will want to I need to do this....If I or someone else wants goat meat we dont have to have the tag? 

 Bob, our very unruly pygmy buck has no papers, no tag, nothing and were wanting to get rid of him and were talking about trying goat meat to see if we liked it.....since I dont have any papers of anything for him does that mean we cant take him to butcher if thats what we decide to do?


----------



## ()relics (Aug 20, 2010)

In Indiana show wethers are not required to be tagged with a scrapies tag again if they are under 18 months old.  Most 4H programs have a weigh-in date at which time the wether is weighed in,usually in April.  When the wether is weighed in it is also tagged with a county tag that corresponds to its weight and information.  This makes it eligible for the stae fair, at the 4H level.  This county tag takes the place of the scrapies tag for transportation and admittance to shows in Indiana.  If the wether will be travelling out of the state a scrapies tag must also be in the other ear.  Most producers, me included, tag all wethers and non-registered kids early.  The tags are free....meaning you don't have to buy id tags for your breeding herd, you simply use their scrapies tag as their ID number for your own record keeping system, then should they be sold they are already tagged.  Again registered animals Do Not have to be tagged providing their paperwork and tattos match...Should they be sold for slaughter you would simply add a few numbers to the tattoo that already exsists, the first part of the right ear tattoo matches the first part of all your scrapies tags...essentially making its ear match your tag number.  The you sell it and not worry about someone else buying it and "stealing" your paperwork and registered animal with its ear tattoo.


----------



## ()relics (Aug 20, 2010)

lnm03 said:
			
		

> So, since I am going to breed for milk and cant keep all the precious little babies like I know I will want to I need to do this....If I or someone else wants goat meat we dont have to have the tag?
> 
> Bob, our very unruly pygmy buck has no papers, no tag, nothing and were wanting to get rid of him and were talking about trying goat meat to see if we liked it.....since I dont have any papers of anything for him does that mean we cant take him to butcher if thats what we decide to do?


most slaughter houses wouldn't "turn you in" but just to be safe, I would apply the tags that you already have for the animal, that way should the animal test positive, which is highly unlikely, the burden of proof will land on the person that sold him to you...because it is their scrapies tag...JMO


----------



## lnm03 (Aug 20, 2010)

()relics said:
			
		

> lnm03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just the thing they didnt give me anything with him....no tag no paperwork....again stupid on my part for not knowing but its done so now what to do about it?


----------



## ()relics (Aug 20, 2010)

I think if the meat is for personal use they would care less, but you could ask.  Or apply for the tags yourself, it sounds like you will need them eventually and it only takes a few weeks to get your package, then put a tag of your own in its ear and you can do whatever you like with him.  FYI the scrapies program only moniters the specific scrapies disease.  I wouldn't think you have too much to worry about should he go to slaughter.  Some smaller slaughter houses may not even question him not being tagged....another fyi when you apply for a scrapies permit you will also need a premise ID number...just something else to look into, again really nothing special just some paperwork.....AND if you do have a registered herd you should apply for a herd prefix from your registering body, which the state will then use for your scrapies prefix...sounds confusing but its not....just call that phone number in the link.  It will connect you to the State Vets Office and they will explain everything...then get the info togather and call back


----------



## lnm03 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, that wasnt too dificult!  I now have a premisis ID and a flock ID and my tags are on the way.  THANK YOU!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 20, 2010)

Great!  Now you should look into getting a farm tax ID.  I can't help you there, the process varies a lot from state to state.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 23, 2010)

What's a farm tax ID? I've got all that other stuff, though I do not put the tags on my goats, I use a tail tattoo since I've got LaManchas...no ears to tag...I've never heard of the farm tax ID, is it going to get me taxed for what I have, or save me moneY? :/


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 24, 2010)

Farm Tax ID of Premise ID can be very valuable, depending on the circumstances.  It varies from state to state but it means there will be certain farm expenses you can deduct on your income taxes.  It may mean your property will be taxed farm at a lower rate, depending on your states rules.  You may be exempt from paying sales tax on certain farm expenses such as feed, tools, fencing or even your tractor.  At the federal level there also some tax benefits.  The down side is you have to claim your farm sales as income, though legally you are supposed to do this Farm ID or no Farm ID.  

Here in Kentucky my property is taxed farm which is considerably lower, I pay no sales tax on any feed or tools (drencher, hoof trimmers) for food or fiber animals (dog food and horse feed are not exempt), fencing supplies, farm tools such as a chain saw and generator or on my tractor and implements and I am eligible for certain state grants for capital and herd improvements.   I can also deduct all of these purchases on my income taxes.  

Different states have different rules for eligibility as well.  You will need to check out your own states rules.  You will also want a good accountant who is familiar with farm taxes in your state.

If you sell anything farm related (animals, eggs, fiber) I would recommend at least looking into it.  My tax bill was about $1500 lower last year because of farm deductions and I dont know how much sales tax I didnt pay.  I bought a new tractor last year and sales tax of 5.5% on a purchase over $20,000 would have been considerable.  All I had to pay sales tax on was the mower deck, that isnt considered farm equipment.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 24, 2010)

From what I've read and how I understand it, in order to have a Farm Tax ID, you must make a certain amount of sales, as well has have a certain amount of expenses.  The expenses part, as we all know, isn't hard to obtain.  However, for those who do not have farming or breeding as the main business and just sell eggs, animals, fiber, etc "on the side" it might be difficult.

Google "Hobby Farm Vs Business Farm" - if you fall into the Hobby Farm category, you can claim expenses, but only up to the amount of your sales.  However, you cannot be sales tax-exempt.  If you can truly prove that you are a business and out for profit, you have to meet certain guidelines, such as showing a profit 3 out of 5 years.  I believe you can be sales tax-exempt if you are a business.

This is all my understanding, anyways.  It is best to consult someone in your area who is more familiar with your state restrictions.


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a question we have some grade LaManchas when they have kids we need to sell where do we put the scrapies tags? I have seen little metal tags in the skin of the neck and the tail but we have the bigger plastic tags so that won't work plus it don't seem right to put them in either place. And in my state they want everything to have a tag even kids sold with their mamas. Any ideas please.


----------

